# Will help pay for gas!



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been dying to go king fishing but i have no boat, if you have a boat and do not know where to go i will gladly help pay for gas and bait and put you on some big kings and a few wrecks to catch some snapper. I really want to get out on the water, i am getting bored with fishing from the shore. If you are interested let me know! i only work 15 days a month so i have plenty of time to go out! Thanks


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

You sound like me. That's why we started fixing up a boat!

I'll have room to take you on here in a couple weeks. I'm sure I'll be looking for lots of fishing buddies soon.


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man, and im sure you wont have to be looking for fishing buddies they will all come out of the wood works as soon as your boat is sea worthy haha


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

I can't really count on the "regular" friends right now. Can barely even get them out to the surf to fish.


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i feel ya, im fishing just about everyday so if you need a fishin partner hit me up


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

We're heading out to Pickens Friday evening. Should be on the beach about 6pm. If you want to meet out there or ride with on the way, let me know.


----------



## IMSports007 (May 16, 2009)

Same here... local schoolteacher, but have the fishing bug right now. If anybody needs an extra on a Friday, Saturday, or Sunday, let me know.

Michael
[email protected]


----------



## redslayer69 (May 16, 2011)

Texasfisher can you go out this week?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

Texasfisherman, it looks like you are a member of 2CoolFishing. Same here. I will be in Navarre (next to Pensacola) the wek of July 4. I am also looking for a ride to fish. Can share expense.

Vic


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Almost have enough here to split a charter at relatively the same cost.


----------



## TexasFisherman (Jan 3, 2010)

redslayer69 said:


> Texasfisher can you go out this week?


 i am free today, but the weather seems to be pretty crappy. it will be a few weeks before i will be able to go out again. Im heading to Texas for a hog hunt on the 28th.


----------



## Joga74 (Jun 23, 2011)

I will be in Destin from the 27-1 if someone want to split a charter or Gas and bait on their boat ?


----------

